# Showing kids



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

You can show kids that are under 6 months old with their application for registration right? Can you show them if they haven't been tattoo'd yet? If they do win, does the win count since they aren't registered yet?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

No, I don't think so...They have to be registered and tattooed or the win doesn't count..We're talking about dairy goats right? Cuz if not I dunno how it is for other breeds


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes, they are dairy goats. Darn I was hoping I could get away with not tattooing them until next year so they would be bigger and maybe the tattoo would last longer. Do tattoo's always seem to fade? I had a 3 yr old doe who you could almost not see her tattoo at all anymore. Hmm to show them or not to show them...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sometimes with darker colored goats, you have to hold a flashlight behind their ear. If the tattoo was done properly, it will seem BRIGHT and then fade, but it will still always be there.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I have earless goats...  Thank you though, the older doe I was talking about was black so maybe that's another reason it was hard to see


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh whoops XDD Lamanchas? The rule should still apply if they are tattooed in the tail web. The tattoos on my black goat are the hardest to see too.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes, Lamanchas  So you would still be able to see it even if the ink fades?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The ink shouldn't really fade. The tattoo will be very bold at first, then the excess ink will wear off. As long as you can see it if you hold a flashlight to their ear, you should be good.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What registry are we talking about? ADGA? I do believe there is an exception they make for young kids...not tattooed or papered...but you'd have to look that up. Should be on ADGA's website. I don't know for sure.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes ADGA. I'll have to look into it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You could always email or call them


----------



## pepe91603 (Apr 17, 2014)

Does anyone know if kids in the "under 2 month" category are supposed to be body clipped? I'm showing one of our Nigerian babies at the end of May and she'll be just under 2 months old. I'd rather not body clip her but I can't remember if it was the "norm" at our ADGA shows for kids to be clipped or not. Thanks!


----------



## penguinacres (Jan 21, 2014)

We are taking a doeling born 1/9/14 to a show next weekend. I called the adga ( it's their show) and they said I needed to send the paperwork in ASAP and they would fax me a stamped letter if application which meant our little girl can compete and accept awards ( here's hopin right  she is tattoo's though. Of you read the adga rules it 'technically' says they have to be tattoo's before you even send the paperwork in but I know plenty of people who don't 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

pepe91603 said:


> Does anyone know if kids in the "under 2 month" category are supposed to be body clipped? I'm showing one of our Nigerian babies at the end of May and she'll be just under 2 months old. I'd rather not body clip her but I can't remember if it was the "norm" at our ADGA shows for kids to be clipped or not. Thanks!


You do not have to clip your goats, ever. That's your decision. I personally would not shave a baby down that young. You can however, clean her up...clip excess hair to better show her conformation, but as far as shaving her down all the way, that is totally up to you. I've seen breeders do it and i've seen others not. I personally don't think it's good for them. They are already generally very stressed at their first show so shaving them down, they can get chilled a lot easier than the big goats and it's just added stress which can lead to them getting sick. You do what you feel is best for them.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> What registry are we talking about? ADGA? I do believe there is an exception they make for young kids...not tattooed or papered...but you'd have to look that up. Should be on ADGA's website. I don't know for sure.


ADGA Goats should be tattooed when the registration papers are sent in. You are basically saying I have already tattooed them and this is what is in their ear/tail. If your goat is not registered and not tattooed they cannot show and if they do show and win the win will not count.

You should definitely be able to keep a tail tattoo in. Punch harder and use powder or baking soda to help raise the bumps higher.

As for clipping, I don't know what your weather is like in May, but by the end of may/start of June everything should be clipped for comfort  We try to clip the babies a few weeks before so they can get use to the hair length. At least clip the escutcheon to help show off that end without the fluff


----------

